# Fall Sale ****Phillipine Blue Angels***



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Updated as of Wed Nov 23rd.

I am cutting down my Angel tanks due to a family crisis and my own health problems, so I need to cut back on the work and spend more time with family, so some of my extra Angel stock is being offered for sale.

Here is what I have available. These are all juveniles approx Quarter + to small Dollar size.

Sales will be on a first come basis, you want one or two or all of these you MUST email me right away! You snooze you looze 

My husband will bring them out to Markham on his next visit!

5 x Smokey Blue (very nice showing lots of blue) $18 each Sale pending

1 x Pinoy Ghost (very hard to find this type anywhere) $25 SOLD

1 x Pinoy Zebra ( " " " " ' " " ) $25

1 x Gold Pearlscale (very nice deep orange crown and fins and shiny!) $15 on hold, sale pending

9 x Blue Marbles (very unique) $22 each

4 x Smokey Paraiba's (very hard to find) $22 available.

Paraiba mated pair $125 SOLD
Sorry no trades as I need to cut down the tanks.

Here are some of the pictures of the fish.

Blue Marble Angels, bred by top breeder in USA direct offspring of Ken Kennedy's lines.








Blue Smokies, showing lots of blue now.








Orange Pearlscale








Blue Zebra, the Ghost is the same except no stripes, just very dark with blue hues.









This is a what a Smokey Paraiba looks like...colors will deepen as they mature.
The juveniles I have are wide fins, very unique and cool looking. (wide fin is the same as the second angel pictured )










You won't find any of these in any LFS, these are all from the TOP breeders in the Industry of Blue Phillipine Angels! Great stock!!!

thanks for looking.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still some of these beautiful juvenile Blue Angels available.


----------

